
Occupy Flash - The movement to rid the world of the Flash Player plugin - gulbrandr
http://occupyflash.org/
======
viraptor
I don't get what are they trying to achieve. So what's the result of someone
uninstalling flash? What if 50% of people did it (crazy over-estimation)? It
won't be obvious from visit statistics for a couple of months, people who
approve page rewrites in big companies will not hear about it for a year or so
and even then won't be likely to react. More agile teams either use flash or
html5, based on their needs and I guess telling them about "occupy flash"
would be a wasted effort.

So the only thing you get from it is you don't get access to some web
content... Or did I miss some goal?

~~~
lucian1900
It would be much better to try to convince people to enable a flash blocker.
It'll make using flash explicit and improve security for a lot of people.

Aping Occupy is really stupid, though.

~~~
bunderbunder
Sites are frequently designed to detect the presence of Flash, and degrade
gracefully if it is absent. Flash blockers create usability problems for most
users by defeating those measures. Flash blockers are designed to create a
placeholder for the Flash content. That is often defeated by Flash content
that doesn't really correspond to any specific rectangle on the page.
Together, these two situations mean that Flash blockers unceremoniously
torpedo the principle of least surprise.

Don't get me wrong, I love my Flash blocker. But it's a gadget for geeks, not
a solution for the Web at large.

